# Weather proofing my wooden sign



## Super8Hogan (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm new to woodworking, it's been about a month, and I made a sign to go next to my Dads pool. It will be far enough away I don't worry about pool water or chemicals getting on it but I want it to last a long time, since I have put over ten hours in this project. It's made out of quarter inch high density particle board bought at Home Depot and measures twelve inches by four inches and I have already painted it. What is the BEST way to make this last as long as possible, and money is no issue?? Thanks for any guidance and advice!!! Hogan


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Now that you have the experience making the sign, do it in cedar, teak, cypress or redwood. Particle board, even finished, will not last long outside.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just Bill said:


> Now that you have the experience making the sign, do it in cedar, teak, cypress or redwood. Particle board, even finished, will not last long outside.


+1. Probably not much after the first rain. 












 







.


----------



## Super8Hogan (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for yalls advice, and I respect what y'all have said. But logically, it seems that there would be a way to seal the board with a sealer that would not allow any moisture to absorb into the wood!! I'm definitely going to use red cedar on my next project but I'm afraid I may not be able to replicate the effect and art I've done on this board. If you were forced, at gunpoint we'll say lol, how would you seal this project to get the longest life out of it?? Thanks y'all!! Hogan


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Super8Hogan said:


> Thanks for yalls advice, and I respect what y'all have said. But logically, it seems that there would be a way to seal the board with a sealer that would not allow any moisture to absorb into the wood!! I'm definitely going to use red cedar on my next project but I'm afraid I may not be able to replicate the effect and art I've done on this board. If you were forced, at gunpoint we'll say lol, how would you seal this project to get the longest life out of it?? Thanks y'all!! Hogan


What kind of gun?:laughing::laughing: You could put many coats of spar varnish on. It will fail in the weather just as any film finish will. Hard to tell how much time you can buy. BTW...most spars will add an amber tone to the finish. Or, you may try an automotive clear coat finish, like 2K urethane.












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

Super8Hogan said:


> Thanks for yalls advice, and I respect what y'all have said. But logically, it seems that there would be a way to seal the board with a sealer that would not allow any moisture to absorb into the wood!! I'm definitely going to use red cedar on my next project but I'm afraid I may not be able to replicate the effect and art I've done on this board. If you were forced, at gunpoint we'll say lol, how would you seal this project to get the longest life out of it?? Thanks y'all!! Hogan


to start, a good primmer ( gripper ) and paint is your best bet for pb. a spar would be the next best thing. auto lacquer/ 2k urethane will not handle the expantion and contraction of the wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> to start, a good primmer ( gripper ) and paint is your best bet for pb. a spar would be the next best thing. auto lacquer/ 2k urethane will not handle the expantion and contraction of the wood.


If you read the OP, it's not wood. It's particle board. By the time any finish would have been expanded enough to affect its integrity (before the finish got flaky and crispy), the sign would be ruined at that point. 

BTW, 2K urethane does expand and contract as its used on metal auto bodies, fiberglass bodies, (which can go from hot to cold), and on trim sections. It withstands the weather and changes in ambient temperatures.












 







.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know much about much, but what about one of those "pour on" resin finishes, provided you could find one with UV inhibitors? They claim to be water proof.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

pb is made of wood. to compare the expansion of metal/fiberglass, and wood..........well it doesnt compare...... though metal and fiberglass does expand and contract, its nothing to what wood does. plus both metal and fiberglass does not absorb moisture like wood/pb will.
bottom line, pb is not an exterior material, and should not be used in exterior projects. i think your better off with a spar than and epoxy.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Extira*

There is a relatively inexpensive material for outdoor use such as signs. It is called Extira. It looks like MDF and machines easily like MDF although it is not MDF. 
There are other brand names, but Extira is the only one I am familiar with.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Coat it with west system epoxy and then marine varnish.


----------



## Super8Hogan (Mar 18, 2011)

THAT is what I needed to know gentlemen!! I like to know why and now I know that on PB the texture and shape changes with applied finishes which makes it difficult to fully seal!! I included two pictures of the project I'm doing, I hope I did upload correctly. It's a two sided sign I'm going to mount on pole near his pool. I'm never going to use PB again y'all, I swear to that!! Lol it's just so soft and easy on my cordless dremel compared to oak HAHAHA I'm slowly picking up this woodworking craft but it costs mr HOURS of lost labor to learn these lessons but I'm sure this is par for learning any art or craft!! Thank you so much everybody and you'll definitely get some more questions very soon and your answers will save me hours of wasted time!!
Thanks, David Hogan


----------

